
Show HN: Modulate – Realtime Voice Skins Powered by Adversarial Deep Learning - modulate_ai
https://modulate.ai/
======
bgnm2000
That video demo is great - is it happening in real time?

~~~
modulate_ai
We didn't have it wired up running as we were recording, but the model does
run faster than realtime! We have it running in batch mode for our interactive
demo right now, but it can do streaming in realtime with ~100ms latency.

------
loros4836
This is awesome! Everyone needs to check out the website! Video demo was mind
blowing!

